# Can a mare get pregnant by a gelding not snipped all the way?



## Normandy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there all. 

Before I begin I am having the vet come out on monday to check for pregnancy, with that said this was not a planned breeding my mare has been in the pasture with another horse that is gelded, but last summer was mounting and doing what looked to be the deed with my mare. I did not separate them cause he's gelded or so I thought. but the last 2-3 weeks my mare has been lactating and dripping milk also she is getting very large in the barrel. she is a 25 year old Morgan, and is still cycling regularly. so my questions are could she be pregnant by a horse that is what we think should be gelded, and how long should she produce milk before she produced the foal. I do have the vet coming out on monday but she is getting very rotund and I am just wondering what everybody's thoughts are. again she was supposed to be in the field with a gelding at 25 years old we were wanting her to retire. thanks


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Weirder things have happened, but I have never personally seen a mare lactate without being pregnant. Phantom pregnancy (the body produces pregnancy hormones without a fetus being present) is possible, but very rare in horses. It is probably more likely the the "gelding" has a testicle that never descended, and is normally functioning. So while he was "gelded" he may still be retaining a testicle and is still a stallion. My old mare still appeared to go into heat every month even when she was pregnant, so I would not use that a absolute negative proof. You'll find out for sure when the vet comes out.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If she is dripping milk, you will likely have a foal on the ground before the vet gets there. See #6:
7 Signs Sheâ€™s Ready to Foal | WESTERN HORSE REVIEW

Also, a gelding can be proud cut or not have everything removed and impregnate a mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Normandy (Jun 21, 2014)

She has been dripping milk for 2 weeks now


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like the gelding isn't actually a gelding...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

subbing


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dripping milk for two weeks sounds a little weird to me. How much milk is she dripping? 
Another question is if she has had a foal before when was the last time? 
How do you know the horse was gelded? Are you just assuming? I cannot imagine a competent vet missing something as large as a testicle.
I purchased a mar that looked like she was in foal. She even had a bag. I was advised by my vet not to move her . I left her there for two weeks. No change so I hauled her to the vet and he declared her open.
False pregnancies are rare but they do occur.
If she is pregnant and healthy she should foal safely without shortening her life. I had a mare foal at 28 and she is now 33. Shalom


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have seen a maiden mare drip what looked like milk. She was not pregnant, she was just fat. I can't remember what the vet said was dripping (milk? Fat? Liquidofsomekind?)but she was definitely full of udder, and dripping.

I hope that this is the case with your mare. Good luck!


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

From my experience: some geldings still can do their things with mares, even when they are fully gelded.

Some horses are not gelded properly (I had this issue with mine), anyway a testicle that stays inside the body is most likely kept at too high a temperature to be fertile.

So, the chances of pregnancy are really low. 
Of course "low" doesn't mean non-existent...


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Also subbing. Sounds interesting. There was another thread recently of a mini-horse that was faking a pregnancy. Can't wait to hear how this one turns out!


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay. You got me too.. waiting to see what's up with her.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

only if that gelding was a cryptorcid , has retained testes.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I do hope the OP returns with the verdict


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My personal guess would be a false pregnancy. I've seen waaaay too many animals have them and lactate to think that horses couldn't do so. Unless the stud dropped a testicle or was never actually gelded I don't see him having a baby. If the testicle is still retained his body heat will kill any sperm cells.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Testicles have to be outside the body to be fertile. Sperm does not surviveh in the belly. So even if the gelding has a testicleup inside his belly he can produce viable spermb


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i had a paint mare that dripped milk. Had the VEt out and because she was , kinda fat..
she had a fat pocket in front of her teats, she dripped what appeared to be milk. 
she got put on a little diet, problem stopped.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I meant CAN'T produce viable sperm with a testicle up in the belly. I just had major surgery on my hand and still making typing and thinking mistakes sorry


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> I do hope the OP returns with the verdict



I was hoping so too, but looks like we're left hanging.  She said vet would be out "Monday", which would've been the 23rd. Darn, I really wanted to hear this one!


----------

